# Baltimore Pit Beef



## JIMMYJAM (Jun 28, 2011)

This weekend went for a old Cooks recipe for Baltimore Pit Beef, 3LB eye round roast...Tiger sauce and onion on a kaiser roll, my heart broke when I saw that I had no plated pics...i think grease got on my lens and every pic came out worse and worse...but here's what I could salvage.

































So sorry i have no sandwich pics but this...does no justice, it was awsome...try this recipe


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks good JJ!


----------



## dfi (Jun 28, 2011)

looks seriously good


----------



## muddave (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks outstanding


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks gooood! Cappy will throw you in jail if there's no horseradish on there! What's tiger sauce?


----------



## Vermin999 (Jun 28, 2011)

Great looking hunk on beef!!! I want to know what Tiger sauce is too. Did you buy it or make it. If you made it can you share the recipe?


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Jun 29, 2011)

Tiger sauce is a horseradish sauce, Its the best I have ever had the recipe is 
1/3C horseradish
1/3C Mayonnaise
1 tsp lemon juice
1 medium clove garlic minced or pressed
Pinch cayenne based on how much you can take lol
table salt and black pepper to taste
Mix all and chill for 1 hr this stuff is great on everything from potato skins, french fries vegies....
Thx for the comments


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 29, 2011)

JIMMYJAM said:
			
		

> Tiger sauce is a horseradish sauce, Its the best I have ever had the recipe is
> 1/3C horseradish
> 1/3C Mayonnaise
> 1 tsp lemon juice
> ...


Thanks. That is a keeper for sure.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 29, 2011)

That does sound good!
Thanks!


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks sounds good, I heard Greg talk about Tiger Sauce during the Ribs Roundtable, thought it was this stuff ...


----------



## cookking (Jun 29, 2011)

I could drink that juice in the plate. Nice cook!!!


----------



## Don Cash (Jun 29, 2011)

JIMMYJAM said:
			
		

> Tiger sauce is a horseradish sauce, Its the best I have ever had the recipe is
> 1/3C horseradish
> 1/3C Mayonnaise
> 1 tsp lemon juice
> ...


Yoink!!

Great looking PB! One of my favorites.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow bet that third and third deal twixt mayo and horseradish open up a person's head mo betta than Claritin Now I think we have some gender cornfusion on the Tiger Sauce. The pic in the bottle is found over by the wooster and peppa sauces. The mayo deal is a different kind of Tiger Sauce no doubt. Think I would increase the amounts tweak the ingredient list just a bit and come up with Big Bob Gibson's Alabammy White Sauce.  That should taste good on there. Now when I tried a real old famous recipe for this stuff it called for top round..but all I could find was bottom round so wound up using it. Had a great flavor but dang that stuff was chewy. Apparently eye of round do not act thataway huh? Only way mine could possibly be eat was shaved up with a commercial slicer. Could you stick a fork in the gravy on that puppy? Thanks.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 3, 2011)

Try this stuff. Will blow your head right clean off!




I made Jimmy Jams Tiger sauce tonight. Stuff is a keeper and mighty tasty.


----------



## bolognaringranch (Jul 5, 2011)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> Thanks sounds good, I heard Greg talk about Tiger Sauce during the Ribs Roundtable, thought it was this stuff ...


I love that sauce!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd eat that!


----------

